# Earth Pigment Introductory French Pigment Set



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am French but I do not know how to use these pigments. How to use them?
Do you dissolve them in water, alcohol gasoline?
Thank you.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

These pigment can be used in water,oil, or Alcohol-based Mediums

In my blog I showed to make oil based stain. 
http://stevenhwoodfinishing.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-make-stain_12.html
In couple of days Ill show how to make your own water based stain.


----------

